#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Στατικότητα πρανούς δολίνης

## sthenelos

Ιδιοκτητης οικοδομήσιμου οικοπέδου επιθυμεί εκσκαφή πρανούς δολίνης για κατασκευή παρκινγκ. Το πρανές του ανοίκει και το οικόπεδο συμπεριλαμβάνει το πρανές.
Επειδή η δολίνη είναι γεωλογικός σχηματισμος που συμπεριλαμβάνει το πρανές, προτάθηκε να αφεθεί το πρανές ως έχει και η εκσκαφη να γίνει εσωτερικότερα. 
Ποιές μελέτες πρέπει να γίνουν για τη στατικότητα του πρανούς?
Είναι ασφαλές να γίνει αφήνοντας μια ζώνη 1 μέτρου πριν το πρανές?
Ο βράχος είναι κατακερματισμένος με διασταυρούμενες διακλάσεις/ρηγματώσεις

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως βρήκες απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου, να ενημερώσεις σχετικά και τους συναδέλφους του φόρουμ;

----------

